# breeding mealworms + large scale



## babypiggy (Jun 26, 2009)

does anybody have any information/links on how to breed mealworms on a large scale?

a lot of the websites i've looked at were on a small scale

thanks


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

i would say if you seen how it is done on a small scale i would just look at it and see how you could make it bigger i dont think it would be to hard i have never done it i breed rats on a medium scale so i could give advice there


----------



## snakequeen (Apr 17, 2009)

I would just do it the way you have read about but increase the amount of mealworms you start with
I should imagine it would work the same with more


----------



## babypiggy (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmm ok
I did try out with about 3000 mealworms before.. but they didn't seem to produce as much

I jsut can't seem to breed a good amount to even feed my guys (i would have to buy some almost every few months) and i'm only feeding them to my leopard geckos with the addition to b.dubias


Tho i've read that it's harder to breed kingworms as i have no issues breeding these guys.

Very strange

my setup is one of the plastic drawers and i fill the drawer with about 1" of bran. I have a small piece of egg crate in there (hmmm it's 4 bumps by 2 bumps; so it would be able ot hold 8 eggs)

i put in veg scraps 3 times a week and remove them when they go bad and before they mold.


is there something i'm ding wrong?
it's quite warm in my reptile room about 75-80F


any other tips would be great

ps- i do change the beatles over to a new box when i see tiny mealworms in the original bin.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Under-bed storage box, 500-ish medium-large meal worms, kept at about 25C, no lid, crushed wheat biscuits and carrot slices a few times a week for moisture, dont allow to become mouldy etc. Keep crisp dry and warm, you can't go wrong. Don't feed from it until you have 2nd generation pupae also! : victory:


----------

